# PSW 505 or Supercube 2



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I am upgrading my system and trying to figure out which sub everyone recommends? I can get the PSW 505 for 199.99 while i am able to get a display model of the super cube 2 for around 349.99 (still trying to negotiate down on that one). I just put in a Pioneer Elite SC 35 plus two RC-85s, 2 RC 80s and a CS 20 for my center. Thoughts on the subs would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would check out HSU Research as well as they have some Subwoofers that cost the same and I do think they provide far greater value. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

First, I would try posting in the section of the forum which is your topic. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/

Second, also check out Emotiva and Elemental Designs. BIC Formula F12 also comes to mind.

Welcome and good luck with your subwoofer choice!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely agree that the Subwoofer Subforum would be the best place for this Thread. The reason I mentioned HSU is that they make Subwoofers that cost the same as the Polk. J know Bic does, but I do not think eD or Emotiva do.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I went ahead and moved it to the appropriate Subforum.


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

I appreciate the assistance. As a new user, I did not notice the speaker sub section; I saw home theater and assumed incorrectly that the sub being a part of my home theater system belonged here. Thanks for all the advice as well, I am going to give those others a read.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for this thread (is there another way to do it on this forum?). I was looking at a Def Tech SuperCube 2000 "open box" model at BB tonight, but they sent it to service for a blown driver (WTF?). Demoed one in the listening room with Chapter 50 of HEAT (jumbo jets flying right overhead, with decaying rumble mixed with quiet footstps in grass, and breathing of two characters), and wasn't impressed. 

Was pricing a Polk PSW505 on Amazon, noticed the BIC F12, and 2-3 mentions here and other forums suggest it has better, and lower, freq response than the PSW505. Yeeha.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thread from 2011.
Stick with the other thread you have opened.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Some forums value updated feedback on older threads (which still come up in search results). [redacted by author]


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> Some forums value updated feedback on older threads (which still come up in search results). Thread Cops generally don't add value.


Brining up threads that will result in the same answers as one you have opened, and that is almost 4 years old, will bring no value. Being a smart Alec doesn't help either.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh how very funny you should invoke thread police.



Chromejob said:


> Um. Hello. What's the topic of this thread? We were discussing Yamaha RX-Vxxx AVRs, not whether I should use a sub. Thanks for your interest but we're a) off-topic and b) educating/convincing no one. Sorry to be harsh, just saying.


----------

